# Halter under harness bridle



## sdust (Nov 4, 2010)

First I would like to say that I love this Forum! The help is wonderful!!

I have a little problem with having a halter under my bridle. I am a member of a driving club and we must have a halter under the bridle for any driving event. Most people use a rope halter but I would rather use a leather halter, but the halter I have (from Ozark) is bulky and I have to take off my Caveson. That is not really a problem but would like to find a slimmer halter. Does any one have any ideas? I do have a halter that fits over the bridle but that is not what the club wants. Also if I go to a rope halter I have a hard time finding one that fits correctly and is not to bulky. Thanks!


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

Perhaps you could make your own rope halter? I've seen instructions on the internet...

Andrea


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2010)

I plan on buying (read: not speaking from experience) a lightweight betathane halter. KayJay Farms/Tack4minis, Camptown and several others have them. These _appear_ to be thin/low profile, and the black would visually blend in a little better with the bridle.

We keep the halter on when trail driving, as our staging area is a parking lot by a busy road. For the time being, we use a soft, lightweight nylon halter from KayJay under the bridle. This works well, but it's royal blue, so it's certainly not subtle!


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 4, 2010)

I know that this doesn't solve the OP's problem, but some competitors have their horses wear neck collars especially on the marathon. That way the horse can be held without touching the reins (a rule in some competitions). The neck collar doesn't interfere in the fit of the bridle either.

Myrna


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 4, 2010)

First question I have to ask is why do they wear the halters...to lead them with, or to tie them with while hitching? A rope halter should NEVER be used to tie a horse with...ever.

You can have a heavier beta or leather caveson than normal made for your bridle...with a tie ring on the chin strap. That is, in effect...a halter, as it is a separate headstall.

I cannot wrap my mind around why they require a halter UNDER the bridle, and one over it will not do. IMO, most halters worn under a bridle will prevent the bridle from fitting correctly. I would definately go with the caveson idea.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sue_C. said:


> I cannot wrap my mind around why they require a halter UNDER the bridle, and one over it will not do.


Ditto!




Why on earth do they think it's necessary for a horse to wear a halter in order to be safe while driving??

Leia


----------



## susanne (Nov 5, 2010)

I do it not for driving, but for harnessing next to a busy highway travelled by idiots who think it's cute to honk at horses. I've never had a problem, but I'm paranoid. If I still had my buckle-nose halter, I'd take it off once harnessed.

Since the chin strap is quite long on our bridle, I run it under the gullet strap of the halter to prevent unplanned halter removal.

This may sound lazy, but I want the halter along in case we have to lead or tie him, and if he wears it I don't have to pack it in the spares kit or tie it to the cart.

Myrna is correct that a grooming collar would be a good alternative for safe harnessing.

We like to go on picnic drives, so I'd like to have a convertible halter bridle -- perhaps simply a self-contained cavesson/halter that would would act as a halter when the bridle is removed, but would eliminate extraneous straps when driving.

If the wheel aint broke, break it. LOL.


----------



## sdust (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments. The reason, not that I agree, is if a horse gets its bridle off then there is a halter to grab.... But in my opinion, if the bridle can come off then so can the halter. Can someone give me a link to a grooming collar? Thanks Debbie


----------



## susanne (Nov 5, 2010)

.

Here's Camptown's grooming collar...

http://www.camptownharness.com/index.php?pg=Just%20for%20Minis&i=47

...but as you can see, there is not much difference between this and a big dog collar.

I took a soldering iron and poked a hole in the crownpiece of an old, heavyweight nylon halter. Of course, you then have the rest of the halter hanging from their neck, but it works for clipping and grooming, as well as for harnessing.

For your club's purposes as you stated, it would make more sense to require a gullet strap on the bridle. That is what keeps a halter on while a bridle can slip over the ears.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 6, 2010)

I would think the horse would be more likely to get the bridle off with a halter under it as it wouldn't fit as well with all the bulky straps beneath it. That, and the horse is going to try and rub his head more because the cheekpieces push the metal pieces of the halter into his cheeks. Ugh! No, the only way I'd drive with a halter underneath is a rope halter or using an open bridle with no cavesson so the horse isn't overwhelmed with stuff on its head. Every horse is different of course, but the more stuff you put on Kody's head the more he rubs and fusses. He much prefers to keep it simple!

I agree with Susanne. If they're that concerned they should insist on a gullet strap but don't mandate halters when that may not be either safe or comfortable for everyone.

Leia


----------

